# Removal of both tubes.



## JoanneGODFREY (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi, my names Joanne and 2 weeks ago now I was brought into speak to my consultant as she had the results of my dye test, I have to have both my tubes removed due to fluid in them and them be referred for ivf. I really wasn't expecting to hear all that bad news it's just devastated me and my new husband.  
We are just married there about 2 months ago and all everyone keeps saying is your next, when's the baby's coming its driving me mad am so angry one minute and then am so emotional that next.  I can't even be bothered to put my Xmas tree up. 

Anyone had this done could you tell my how long you were in hospital for and were you sore after 

Thanks Joanne. Xx.


----------



## Dani B (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi Joanne.

Sorry to hear about your results,you are actually in the same boat as me (literally). 

I too am recently married, almost 3 months now, also I can't be bothered with putting my tree up either lol. I am also waiting to have my tubes removed due to hydro in them and then onto IVF as soon as I've recovered. I can't tell you about recovery time I'm afraid, but if it's a LAP you are having then you should be out of hospital the same day and be recovered within a week. I am just going from previous LAP though so don't take my word for it. 

I understand about the pressure from others with the 'you next' comment, I get it all the time and feel like screaming at people sometimes.

It will be really emotional for you right now and will be a lot to take in, but I am certain you are in safe hands. I know it's hard but try not to worry about it too much, you really can drive yourself mad over it and let it take over your life, take my word for it love. I've chilled out a bit with it now. 

Also, talk to your husband about how you feel throughout the whole process, I find it helps me and it's good to know you get 100% support.

xx


----------



## Hayleywoo28 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi girls 
I had both my tubes removed in March this year. I was in and out in one day but I had 2 weeks signed off work I really only needed one week off after the op to heal the other week I went to my doctors and got signed off to get my head round it all. I was devastated as even though I have been trying for 5 years and nothing !I felt like it was taking away my last chance of falling naturally. But I was told that by keeping them in I wouldn't be able to have IVF as there was more chance of it not working... I won't lie it did take me a while to come to terms with it and I think as I got married in July I had my wedding to look forward to it help by having my mind taken off it... I am just waiting for our forms now to sign which we are getting this week so we can have IVF on the NHS... I know how u feel with people saying u will be next drives me crazy I love Xmas normally and I have to admit this year I seem to have lost that Xmas spirit so me and hubby did put the tree up and I feel like it is slow coming back  if u want to talk to me about any of this I will be happy to help as I didn't know about this site when I had my op and all I kept saying is I wanted to talk to someone who had been through the same thing I felt people couldn't truly understand unless they had been through the same thing xxxxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Joanne!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I know what you mean about the Christmas tree, we didn´t put ours up for 4 years because we just didn´t want to celebrate it, we didn't even buy presents for each other, we went through the motions with family and friends, but our heart wasn´t really in it. Then our IVF daughter was born, so we had another couple of years when we didn't put one up because she would have destroyed it, this is the first year we have had one up in 7 years!

Here are a few links that I think might help you (both now and in the future).

Tubal Factors ~ CLICK HERE They will be able to give you some information about the operation.

Coping With Infertility ~ CLICK HERE

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!            

Sue


----------



## Dani B (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you Hayley.

I can't wait until they remove them as I can start IVF as soon as I'm recovered and getting sick of waiting now. 

What was the op like? Was it a salpingectomy you had? Been doing research on internet bout tube removal but would prefer to hear it from somebody who has been through it.

Any info you can give will be a great help, thank you   

xx


----------



## Hayleywoo28 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi sorry my Internet was down yesterday and could only get back on now... I'm pretty sure that's what they called it... I wasn't in too much the first day or two but once the pain killers wore off I felt a bit tender but take the pain killers they give and rest as much as you can. It is a bit sore but bearable I felt that I could handle the pain side of things it was the emotional side that took a while to come to terms with... Do u have a date for your op yet hopefully it will be quick and u can get started on the process of IvF quickly... Are u having it on the NHS or do u have to go private... We are lucky the area we are in are funding but it does seem to be taking forever we have to do all these tick boxes before we can be referred to the clinic we are now at the end of the process and waiting for some forms to sign so we can move on to the clinic so fingers crossed we will have some good news before Xmas... It would be Nice to stay in touch with u as we will be prob going through the same thing as we are in similar situations xxxx wishing u lots of luck


----------



## Dani B (Nov 8, 2012)

Hiya Hayley, yeah it would be great to keep in touch, feel free to message me anytime   

I'm dreading the emotional part of it, plus I don't have a great pain threshold, I'm a big wuss, ha ha, so will definitely be getting those painkillers whacked into me. 

Haven't got date for my op yet but consultant said it will early in the new year, lets hope so    I want to get cracking with it now.

We are NHS funded which is a big help, plus we get 3 goes of IVF on NHS in my area which is great, just hope it works 1st time.

How long was your waiting list then? I bet you are so excited. Will you start it as soon as your forms are filled? I'm excited for you both myself, ha ha. 

 xxxx


----------



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi ladies,

Hope you're feeling a bit better today.

I had a salpingectomy in January (though just one tube removed). I was told by my gynae that I'd be off for 2 weeks, but when I had it done, the hospital gave me a sick note for 6 weeks!
It's not done as keyhole so it's classed as major surgery and although the info that you'll get will probably scare you sh**less, it's good to know as I definitely didn't realise just how much you use your stomach muscles for!!

I was in hospital for 4 days following op. This may be different for different people and recovery rates, but I was under the impression that it was pretty standard time due to the op.

I was also devastated when I was told that it was necessary but on the plus side,if it helps with IVF and prevents any chance of an ectopic pregnancy then it can only be a good thing 

Big hugs to you xx


----------



## Dani B (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi Kelly. 

Sounds like you had a bit of a rough time with it all. I was hoping to be in and out with it all in a day then put my feet up for a couple of days, ha ha. Like you say though, everybody's recovery is different I suppose. Fingers crossed mine is speedy   

I thought it was like keyhole surgery, didn't realise it was major!!   

Yeah it's not nice when they tell you that you will never conceive naturally, but I guess they know what's best for us. 

What happened after your op then?

xxxx


----------



## Noodle001 (Dec 13, 2012)

Hi, I'm new! It's so helpful to read all of your posts. Going through similar thing. We have been TTC for 3 years and I just found out a few weeks ago that both of my tubes are blocked and likely to need to be removed before we can go through ivf. The whole thing feels really daunting so reassuring to hear from you going through similar. The more I read about blocked tubes & ivf the more worried I get! I feel a bit in limbo until our next appointment on Monday to discuss my results and next steps. Not sure in our area what we will be entitled to under NHS or what the waiting times are like. Finding it v difficult at the minute to carry on at work, or get in festive mood etc.


----------



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Dani and welcome to you Noodle!

I'm guessing noone has told you that you'll be in and out withing a day My gynae talked the biggest load of rubbish tbh- when I told the nurse who discharged me that I'd been told a 2 week recovery, she laughed and said 
"I bet you're gynae was a bloke- I'd like to see them go through all of that and be back on his feet within 2 weeks" !!!!!!!
It's definitely not keyhole though (lap and dye is but not this)

I had a pretty rubbish time to be honest, though that was more to be with internal bleeding and then finding out later (after still being off work 3 1/2 months) that he'd cut my femoral nerve!!!      

Anyway............!! I don't want to scare you so just keep in mind that it's an obstacle we have to get over to get a step closer to our dream of a family  
I was just unlucky and I'm sure you will be fine    xx


----------



## Dani B (Nov 8, 2012)

Hiya Kelly.

It was my consultant who told me I should be in and out with a couple of days to recover, and yes a man, ha ha! I'm gonna try not to worry too much about it coz I'll drive myself mad. I feel for you like having to go through all that the hard way. As if they cut your nerve aswell   did you report it? I wasn't too clever at my LAP at all and my recovery was longer than it should have been so I'm dreading this one lol. 

Have you had treatment yet then Kelly or are you due to start it?

 xxxx

Welcome Noodle. You are in the right place for support and a rant   It is awful what we have to go through but like Kelly said, it's an obstacle we have to overcome to get our dream. I felt a bit in limbo between Sept and 4th of this month when I had my consultation, but now I know what has to be done and I have a rough time of when I will begin treatment I feel a bit better. It's awful when you find out about your tubes, but there are lots of things they can do for us these days so I think we are in good hands   Try not to worry too much about things, though I know it's difficult and it will rule your life for quite a while. I t seems a lot of women can;t get festive whilst going through this so it's quite common. Write down a list of questions to ask at your appointment and feel free to ask me or anyone anybody else questions on here or even if you just want to chat, it helps me sometimes.

 xxxx


----------



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

Hiya!

Bloody men ey??!!  
I probably shouldn't have told you my story as it doesn't paint the best impression, but I'm honestly fine from the actual op, it's the damage that's slowed me down or I'd have been fit ages ago! I've now been discharged from him as we've been referred for IVF so I may well look at taking it further as it's impacted massively on the whole of this year...

Fingers crossed you'll be better this time around then you were at LAP.

I've had my baseline scan and our bloods done and we have our first appt 8th Jan, eek!! 
Where do you live? We're in Manchester and were told that it'd be within 12 weeks for first appt which is was   This is signing all the consent forms and whatever and then apparently (though this is according to my idiot gynae), our treatment will either start Feb or March  


 xx


----------



## Dani B (Nov 8, 2012)

Oooooh I'm so excited for ya   finally getting the ball rolling eh love. So is 8th Jan your top of waiting list appt? You will probably find out what they have in store for you on that day. Ours was 4th Dec so just need to get shot of these tubes of mine then we can start it too. All our forms are already signed. I think we might be starting actual treatment around the same time then all being well and if things go to plan   we could be cycle buddies!

It's a shame it's took you a full year to get to this stage mind, all because of the damage they caused. I bet you were furious, needless to say emotional over it!

We're in Teeside, home of James Arthur, ha ha. Our hospital have been good up to now like, the team are lovely. Don't worry about telling me your story about your op, I like to hear people's truth's. It does sound like your gynae is an idiot actually lol. 

   xxxx


----------



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

Yep, can't wait though I'm totally scared about it all too!!

The 8th is erm..... just signing all the forms and stuff I think with the nurse. I thought she'd discuss our results and maybe even which treatment we needed but according to someone on here, that's not the case...

So where are you then? Scans and bloods done but waiting on tubes?? Have you got a date for that? Here's to a potential cycle buddy!!!  

Yep, it's not just the treatment really- it's affected work as I went back to a bloody warning (health and social care is THE least caring towards its staff!!) and I've had to give a lot of things up, as has my OH as he's had to look after me. Anyway... onwards and upwards

Ah, my friend is from Saltburn and she said that she had some journos trying to put words in her mouth about him being a junkie etc... idiots!!!!!  

I'm glad you've a good hospital, I've heardpretty good things about ours too so fingers crossed for us both!! xx


----------



## Dani B (Nov 8, 2012)

Hiya Kelly. Not been on here for a few days but I'm back   

Hows things? I thought the nurses would go through treatment plan with you aswell   surely there can't be much more they can tell you if all your tests are done. I can't believe work gave you a warning!! They can't do that   They could get into trouble for that, horrible buggers!

We're at James Cook University Hospital in Middlesbrough, signed all consent forms, had scan, not sure about bloods to be honest, ha ha, I know they've had some off me but not sure what for. I really need to start asking questions, I'm just a guinea pig for them to play with lol. So I think it may be just waiting on my tubes yeah. I'm having a dilemma with my workplace aswell with it all, I can't tell my boss.

Would be great if we were cycle buddies  

 xxxx


----------



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

Hope you've had a good few days!

I would have thought so too, but apparently not as there's sooooooooo many forms to go through, this takes up the whole appt!
Work are being complete arses, haha so I've not had the IVF convo with them either as they'll have another reason to be awkward with me!
Do you not get on with your boss or...?

Get asking questions, you little guinea pig, you!!!  
Keep me posted with everything xx


----------



## Dani B (Nov 8, 2012)

Ha ha, think I need to make a list of questions.

I've had a few ok days yeah, just been soooo busy!

I get on with my boss well, but I've not told her because she is VERY indiscreet, all the other staff know this aswell. She's even told me that she can't keep secrets and then decided to tell me one about somebody at work. She wouldn't be able to hold her tongue and I don't want everyone knowing my business at work really, so looks like I'm gonna have to be ill with something when the time comes and need time off for some part of it   

xx


----------



## Hayleywoo28 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi girls sorry haven't been on here for a few days... My op was through keyhole so wasn't classed as a major op but they did tell me to take it easy... I'm sorry your work are not being nice I'm sure I read somewhere that they have to legally let u have time off etc for IVF might be worth researching it a bit as its not fair for u guys to be going through all thi and then your work being so horrible. I have been quite lucky with mine. We should be getting our forms next week and we have been told that we should then get an appointment with our choosen clinic in Jan and hopefully all being well start treatment in march but they will confirm it all at our appointment. I hate all the waiting around its horrible because there is nothing u can do hopefully u girls won't be kept around waiting so much like I was. I think every area is different so I have my fingers crossed for u... I wish I had known about this site before my op as I think it would have helped I knew nothing apart from what the drs said and that wasn't a lot it's nice to be able to hear from someone that's been through it... Xx


----------



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

Yep, get organised and find out exactly why they're draining you of blood and stuff, haha!!

OMG, what a nightmare boss!! Is it a small team too? Hopefully if you could drag her to one side formally (as supervision or something) and state that it's highly confidential and personal, get it recorded officially and then if she does blab... won't make you feel any better if everyone starts going on at you with Q's but at least you'd be able to take it further if that's what you wanted?

Hi *Hayley*,
You had your tubes removed through keyhole Why wasn't this even classed as an option for me?! 
I think that you're right with the legal side, but I'm just worried that they'll see it as another reason that I'm having time off (despite never having been off sick until this year) and as they won't even let me work my shifts around my physio and other types of therapy, trying to get myself fit again, I can't see they'd like this! 
Which forms are you waiting on, the initial ones or your consent forms? Where do you live? Hope that you finally get some good news after all of your waiting around  xx


----------



## Lexi2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi ladies, 

Just wanted to reassure you about your forthcoming ops to have your tubes removed. 

In the majority of cases this op is done by key hole surgery, you will have 3 small incisions made and should be in and out in one day. I had this op done on the 30th December last year and I was back at work within 10 days, I would suggest taking 2 weeks off work to fully recover but in all honesty most people feel fine aft 5-7 days. 

Have a look on the tubal section of this site and you will find loads of ladies who have had this op - the majority are now pregnant or have their babies   I only know of one other lady who needed the full op (laparotomy rather than key hole) and that was due to complications. 

You are all doing the best thing having them removed as hugely increases your chances of a successful ivf. 

Wishing you all the best of luck xxxx


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi,

I'll just add to this aswell if I may....

I had hydro's & went through 3 failed cycles with them left in. Had them treated and hey presto next ivf cycle worked & my daughter is currently asleep in her cot! 

I'm not saying having your tubes removed will mean it will work first time but it definatley increases your chances, just a shame it took me 3 failed goes to build up the courage to rid myself of the bloody things.

Good luck girls x


----------



## Hayleywoo28 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Kelly, I didn't really get any option sometimes I think these drs do what they want and not give you the options you can have  I am in Surrey where abouts are u? We are waiting for the 1st forms been waiting ages I had my op in march then we had to wait for appointment and by the time we got there our test results were out of date! So we finally have had them all redone and fingers crossed the forms should be with us this week. So whereabouts are u in the process? 
Xx


----------



## Hayleywoo28 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi lollipops 
Congratulations it's so nice to see a success story it gives u hope thank u for sharing xx


----------



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm still shocked with the whole keyhole thing!!! Not once was this even suggested as an option and all the leaflets I got through before hand spoke about major surgery as, in effect, I've had the same op as an emergency c-section!!!
Anyway....it's all done now so...!

We're in Manchester, though my op was done in Salford. 
What a nightmare about tests being out of date but pleased you're all sorted now!

We've had baseline scan and bloods done and were told to expect appt within 12 weeks which has come through- 8th Jan! 
I thought this was signing consent forms and discussing which treatment we'd be having but ladies on here tell me that it'll purely be the consent forms as there's LOADS of them!! 
I'm just wishing Xmas away so we can get cracking!!

Is your smear test up to date? When i went for scan and bloods, the nurse asked me then (which I couldn't remember if it was or not!) but she said to get one done within our 12 week wait for appt so that it didn't delay us starting treatment. Top tip there for you!!   xx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi ladies, I had both my tubes removed as well and must say I felt fine within a few days! Everyone is different tho. To me, having my cysts out on my ovaries was far more painful then this op. 

I was up and walking around within 4-5 days but didn't drive until the 2week mark as was just to worried I pull anything lol. 
I started my ivf on my af following the op but know that some clinics like you to wait anything up to 3monts after op.

Xxxx


----------



## Dani B (Nov 8, 2012)

Hiya girls.

Kelly I bet you are gutted to hear that everyone had keyhole and you weren't offered it, I'd be furious, especially with the set back, but I suppose you are on track now eh. 

Regarding my work girls, I can't tell them because I know it would get out. I'm actually thinking of dropping my hours even more or even quitting. I'm sick of my job anyway to be honest. I wouldn't care but I get 3 paid days off for IVF according to my staff handbook. Another girl who works for our company has been through IVF 3 times now and everybody found out about it. I don't know if it's just me being silly, but I don't want anybody knowing at all.

Kelly and Hayley - Sounds like we are all in the same boat at the same time with our tubes and IVF. 

Lexi, Lollipops and JellyB - Thanks for advice on it all, I'm also glad to hear success stories   I can't wait to get rid of my hydro tubes, they are just causing havoc!!! 

xxxx


----------



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

*Dani*,

Gutted, but trying to keep stress levels at a minimum so I'll pretend I've not read that part!!!  I've even managed to persuade my petrified OH that we needed to adopt my friend's bearded dragon as the ultimate in stress relief!!!! 

That's awful about the whole work situation, I'm not clued up on all the HR and legal stuff, but that sounds so unfair, whether you're sick of work or not!

It does sound like you, me and *Hayley* could be cycle buddies 

xx


----------



## Dani B (Nov 8, 2012)

Got a letter from hospital today. It's just a copy of the letter that they have sent to my doctor saying about future op. It also stated in the letter that it is a LAP I will be having, sorry Kelly    I feel awful but thought I'd keep you up to date.

Did you or anybody else get this letter that was sent to your doc 1st? How long did you have to wait until after you received it?

I have decided I am going to quit my job in the new year and look for another one.

xx


----------



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

What you apologising for There's absolutely no need at all!!  

They tend to ask whether you want copies of letters so that's all normal, I like to be nosey and see what they're saying about me!!  

Good luck with the New Year job hunting, how are you feeling about leaving where you are? xx


----------



## Dani B (Nov 8, 2012)

Just feel awful coz you never had a good time with yours getting removed and didn't want you to feel even more sad about it.

Yeah I'm nosey aswell in what they are saying about me, ha ha. But apparently we are a ' very pleasant couple' according to our consultant   

I can't wait to quit my job. Haven't even done it yet and I am already so excited about doing it. Will miss people I work with though   but it's just added stress that I don't need. 

I'm going to see a psychic on Friday   Seen him twice before but not been for a while and he never remembers me! So I can't wait to see what he has to say. He's told me about this baby business before and even told me how many kids I was going to have and the sex and everything, so just going to see what he tells me on Friday. 

Can't wait until new year. I bet you can't either. I'm just gonna   that everything goes well for us.

xx


----------



## TCJ71 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi all
I've just been reading your messages and thought I'd try to cheer you up.  This was out situation a few years ago.  I had a salpingectomy in 2008 (mine was keyhole).  I don't remember to being too bad at all.  I was a bit sore for a couple of days but nothing a couple of paracetemol couldn't sort out.  I had a week off work.
I remember at the time being absolutely devastated, but we got through it and started IVF.  I know the experience isn't the same for everyone but that (although no walk in the park) was nowhere near as bad as I thought it would be in my head and we were lucky enough to get a BFP after our first IVF.  My son, Elijah is now a healthy, happy, nearly 2 year old.
I know when we got the news I thought I would never be a parent and it felt like my world had come crashing down around me but I just wanted to say, try to stay positive.  I know it's not the ideal baby making route but it does work and you can still be parent.
Much love
Tracey xx


----------



## Dani B (Nov 8, 2012)

Tracey, thank you for your kind and supportive words. Hearing success stories like yours really helps me keep my chin up and gives me that extra bit of hope. Fingers crossed it works for all us girls like it did for you and your DH. 

I absolutely love your little boys name by the way. 

They are keeping me at the top of the waiting list whilst I wait for my appointment to get my tubes removed, which should be within a month or so my consultant said. How long did you have to wait for your appointment after your top of the waiting list consultation Tracey?

xx


----------



## kellyloup (Nov 19, 2012)

Don't worry *Dani*, it's honestly fine- I wouldn't wish what i went/am going through on anyone so go you, you pleasant person, you!!  

It definitely sounds like you've made the right decision with work, good luck! You can always hook up with the people you work with too (though maybe not for cocktails WHEN you get your BFP!)

Ooooh, keep me posted with the psychic!!

Hi *Tracey*,
Ditto what Dani said- it's really good to hear all the positive stories! Congratulations too 

xx


----------



## Dani B (Nov 8, 2012)

Ha ha, I know, that was so random in my letter. Usually I'm just a 'patient', must have really impressed my consultant, lol. 

I like your optimism in me getting a BFP, ha ha. Lets hope we both do   

Yeah I'll keep you posted with psychic love. 

xx


----------



## Hayleywoo28 (Oct 16, 2012)

Ohhh a psychic I went to one years ago and she said I would have 2 girls so we will see... Keep us posted I love all that stuff... 
Good luck with the job situation and hope it all goes smoothly for u. 
Having a bit of a down day today no idea why was just watching a film and a women went into labour and I burst  into tear for no reason I then got annoyed at myself for doing it... It's crazy does anyone else do this or am I actually losing it haha. So glad I have this site to come to I thought about texting one of my friends but I think they will think I'm mad where I know you guys won't judge... Still waiting for the forms why do they take so long with everything I'm sure they like to keep us waiting....
Dani I was thinking about my op today and I had an appointment start of jan and the op was the start of March hopefully it will just as quick for you did they give u any idea of a waiting time xxx


----------



## Dani B (Nov 8, 2012)

Hiya Hayley   

Oh I cry all the time, ha ha. Well, not all the time but anything can trigger me off these days. I'm an emotional wreck lately, god help me when I go through treatment lol (god help my hubbs aswell bless him, ha). Let it all out love, us girls all need a good weep now and again, it probably keeps us sane. I don't think your friend would think you are mad, but she may not understand like we do because she isn't in our situation with this baby business ( i'm assuming anyway), so you've come to the right place   We are just meant to take the hard route as unfair as it is, but it will make us stronger people.

My psychic has told me both times that I am going to have 2 kids. In fact, his words were............."Don't think you can't have children because you can. I see hospital appointments for you and you are going to have babies, not baby, babies! A boy and a girl, and I'm not talking years either!
I hope he's right     So I'll keep you updated with what he tells me on Friday.

Haven't quit my job yet but my decision is final, roll on the new year!

They do like to keep us waiting with stuff don't they! You're not wrong there. Regarding my op, they said early in the new year but I have no appointment letter yet, getting impatient now as I just want them to get rid of these bloody nightmare tubes of mine. He then said I have to have appointment with nurses as soon as I've recovered then straight onto treatment (finally).

Hope yourself, Kelly and me get to be cycle buddies  

Try keep your chin up love, we are here if you need a rant or a weep.

 xx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hiya!!

Please don't be too despondant I had salpingectomy in may (both tubes) and they told me my chances were 60% better with them out, they were right and I got pg on the first IVF after removal in Sept with identical twins, if they had stayed in I have no doubt I would have repeatedly had failures due to the toxic fluid in those tubes, look forward not back 

x


----------



## Dani B (Nov 8, 2012)

Hiya Blondie.

Thank you for your kind advice, I can't wait to get rid of them   As mad as that sounds, ha ha. Congratulations on your twins, so happy for you   And it worked 1st time for you aswell, that's even better!

I seen my psychic the other day. He told me I'd be having lots of hospital appointments and said I am going to go through IVF. He knew all about my tubes and how I am waiting to get them removed and he said it will be very soon (with a LAP) He then went on to mention that I am producing very well but do need to get rid of tubes for the IVF to work. He also told me that they will talk of blastocysts but I will have a 3 day embryo transfer and I will also have eggs frozen for next time. He said I will have 2 kids in total, he actually told me this before aswell, and he didn't remember me from before. He also said that my nanna who passed away 3 years ago, is helping me through it and how next year there is going to be changes for me and is going to be a great year for me. He told me this amongst other things in my life which is all correct. So glad I went to see him. Only time will tell if he is right   He also told me I have to stop being so negative regarding my IVF about it working.

Anyway, just thought I'd fill all you girls in on what my future holds   ha ha.

xx


----------

